# Tecumseh HS50 Rebuild and mod



## Thetawaves (Jul 15, 2009)

Last weekend on a whim I went out and bought a horizontal shaft engine for 85 bucks. It came off of a snow blower (snow king engine). On the fly wheel shroud the model number HS50 67267k is stamped. The engine started easily but the smoke smelled a little sweet. I didn't let it run for more than 5 minutes at a time because it rattled around uncontrallably. I bought some heavy pieces of wood and made a test stand. It runs pretty good on that thing. I have seen some videos on youtube and the engine doesn't bounce around like this.

So I started tearing it down until eventually i got to the head. It is really corroded and some fins broke off while I was working. The inside of the engine was coated 1/8 inch in black goupy shit. I cleaned the head off and noticed that one half of it is all pitted like half of the piston was slamming into it.... hmm.... 

After I was done cleaning I noticed that the exhaust valve was not seated properly, it moves against the seat when the valve closes. This may have been done while I was cleaning but I do not think so!

I am thinking about buying a new cylinder head, and a rebuild kit (new gaskets, valves, rings, piston), and the service manual. Will this be enough to revive this engine. Is the excessive vibration going to go away with this kind of service? I may be able to over bore the cylinder but would rather not.


PS. This will be a test bed for efi. When i get it running right I will throw it in a motorcycle.


----------

